# 13 Months and still jumping



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Bella's mum said:


> Bella is 13 months now and i can't let her off at the off leash park as she just runs up to everyone and jumps up . We have tried everything , she has had so much training , but since we have relocated from Canada to Alaska it has got worse . Every time we go out she misses out on playing with other dogs , does anyone have any new ideas.?:no:


When she jumps up on you or other people what do you/they do usually? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bella's mum (Nov 8, 2011)

We always tell her no, and make her sit before we let anyone pet her , but it doesn't seem to make any difference. As soon as she has sat and thety then try to pet her she starts all over again. It is more the initial greeting . But as you can imagine at an off leash it doesn't work , as she runs ahead.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

We finally broke Buddy of that at age 3 yrs. We tried everything, finally someone told us to raise our leg as he tried to jump up so he'd run into our knee. It didn't really hurt him but must have been uncomfortable because he stopped jumping up after about 2 weeks. Good luck


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

What worked best for Buddy getting the idea was to get everyone at the Dog Park to participate in his training. He can jump on other big dogs all he wants but people is not acceptable. Every person would correct him- Everyone followed the same rules. If he jumped they would turn their back or walk away from him. As soon as his butt hit the dirt they would give him love but if he started to jump all he got was their back and ignored which he hated.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm still pretty new to the whole golden retriever world but it's the ignoring of my puppy that seems to settle him down and he is seeming to learn that he doesn't get attention if he's jumping up on...it's always hard when others are involved but if you can ask as many people as you can to only pet when he's down on all fours hopefully she'll learn.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> We finally broke Buddy of that at age 3 yrs. We tried everything, finally someone told us to raise our leg as he tried to jump up so he'd run into our knee. It didn't really hurt him but must have been uncomfortable because he stopped jumping up after about 2 weeks. Good luck


The old knee trick has always worked for me. Years ago my lab was a jumper and I told everyone to do the knee raise. She learned pretty quick.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

The knee worked for me & a firm push on the back in the sitting position when they jump(not to the ground just a firm push down with the palm open)It didn't take Jack long but I'm still working on Sweetie.She's not too bad with other folks but when I first get home she's a major jumper on me.I try to be understanding right now because she's never had anyone that couldn't wait to see her in the afternoon.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

I start no jump training the day they come home. My dogs do not get any attention unless all four feet are on the ground. I do not pet, treat or talk to them unless they do. It is very effective since the only thing a dog really wants is attention. I also do not teach my puppies to give paw as this is a contradiction to the attention with four feet on the ground. When my pups mature and have more manners I can teach them paw but now it is an action that is asked vs. them trying to throw their feet at me for the possibility of a treat or praise.

When it comes to the example that you explained I would walk away from the one he jumped on. He may not think the sit is the reason they are petting him. He may think it is the jump-sit that is getting the attention. If he jumps on them and then sits like a good boy they pet him. Sometimes it is the series of actions that make something happen in the dogs head. If he jumps make him sit and then walk away and don't let him revisit. If he ever approaches without the jump you know what to do......lots of love.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Jumping up is attention seeking behavior. Dogs have a tough time breaking the habit for a few reasons. One is that when they are puppies they are encouraged (one of the first lessons they learn). What puppy owner can resist that cute ball of fur jumping up for attention? We bend over and reward jumping up-pet them talk to them. Secondly, as they get older, they still get rewarded by our attempts to push them away, knee them, talk to them -even negative attention is attention - what they want. The biggest reason is they have not learned what they are supposed to do - have some self control and sit to greet. Self control does not come naturally, and is taught over time through teaching, Leave it, stay (in a down or sit), go to bed (and stay there for a period of time), door manners,(sit and wait for permission to go through doorways, gates, car doors)and sit to greet (what you want the dog to do). Stay and go to bed are skills that must be built up slowly in duration, practiced and rewarded. Minimizing the opportunites to practice misbehavior and get rewarded for it and focusing on training, practicing and rewarding the behavior you do want, is key.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I second the basic approach being outlined by Mika, MGMF, and Charlie here. Removal of attention is the most powerful thing. The negative attention of the knee works on some dogs, but I prefer not to use it because, like all techniques that involve an uncomfortable physical stimulus, you risk accidentally teaching the dog that people aren't fair and nice. 

You can either enlist the dog park people to help you, which they really might, since most would have had to teach their dogs not to jump at some point, or you can practice with your own group of controlled "strangers" until she gets the idea.

This is one of the most common problem behaviors with Goldens. They're social, and jumping is an expression of it. That's why the social solution (withdrawing attention) is typically super-effective. It gets right at the heart of what's motivating her in the first place.

Dogs who are calmly sitting get attention. Dogs who are jumping turn invisible the second those front feet leave the ground.


----------



## Bella's mum (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone , everything that you have said is so true, i think with us moving to Anchorage from Calgary in the summer the training has become a little lapse. Although , we really try very hard never let her to jump up at the park i always seem to meet the people who get angry the first time she does it , and so it makes me anxious and then i am sure Bella senses this . So for the time being she has to stay leashed . I have to say Bella is really a great dog in so many ways , so loving and such a great companion , since my youngest left home for uni in the UK recently, but i also want her to be a very well behaved dog .


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

The knee up approach is the *only* thing that workd for my first golden. Wyatt learned real fast if I folded my arms and turned my back that he had to plant all fours on the ground before he would get any attention. So I believe it all comes down to the dogs personality. You need to find what works for the individual dog. Good luck!


----------

